# Fans älterer Fliegenrollen



## spin-paule (13. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

inspiriert durch das fesselnde Thema "Fans alter Stationärrollen" und entsprechender Google-Recherche, interessiere ich mich neuerdings auch für ältere Fliegenrollen.

Hier und da habe ich ein paar "Schnäpchen" im Low-Budget-Bereich gemacht und nun tauchen die ersten Fragen auf. 

Zum Beispiel konnte ich über die Marke "Angler" kaum etwas herausfinden. Baujahr? made in ...? Die einen sprechen von Japan, in einem anderem US-Forum las ich "made in austria".
Hier links eine "Angler Scout 8-60" und rechts eine "Angler No.70":
http://img683.*ih.us/img683/6599/anglerfliro.jpg

Ich bin wahrlich kein Fachmann aber möchte gerne zum Thema "ältere Fliegenrollen" dazulernen.
In diesem Sinne freue ich mich über jede interessante Anfrage und entsprechende Antworten zum Thema. 


Gruß

Paul


----------

